# goat meat taste differences



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

My family only eats boer goats males only they say boer taste the best

Is there a taste diffrence in diffrent breeds of goats?

Example boer meat vs alpine meat is there a taste diffrence? Or do they all taste the same 
If so what is the diffrence?
Thanks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, there is...Not sure I can explain the difference. Dairy goats are richer, much less fat, more like venison than lamb.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

what breed of goat has the best tasting meat?


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been boer taste the best, hence the reason white goats with red heads bring better slaughter prices.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's really just a matter of individual taste. I prefer dairy goat meat, others like Boers, Spanish, or crosses. To me the best meat in the world is Caribou...Others hate it...


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree with you on Caribou. We had quite a bit when we were visiting friends in Alaska.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There are a few factors. Like Jill touched upon. Fat. Fat is where the flavor is at has been a saying for a long long time and its true. If you have fed your goat poorly but have manage to put fat on it, its going to compound the nasty taste. Here, I have had many many people who have eaten goat meat all their life tell me that my dairy animals taste far better then boer. But I dont think it is because of the breed but rather the only thing my animals eat is dairy quality alfalfa. I am dry lotted so no pasture to mess up the taste. Regardless of the animal, if you want a clean tasting meat, you need to finish that animal out to get it. Finishing is feeding nothing but grains. Cleans up the meat and puts most fat on the animal.

Here is an example. I hunt deer in the middle of a million acres of wheat fields. For brows they will head over to farmer Johns and dip into his alfalfa or peas or corn fields. So the deer meat here tastes like high end beef. Same with the Elk. But you go to montana and hunt the scrub lands or even the forests, that same animals meat is going to taste very gamey. The prong horn are so nasty there you dont even wanna cook it. So its mostly what you feed / finish the animal with that dictates the meat flavor.


----------

